# Salt water to wash your face?



## Hatred (Jul 6, 2011)

Actually, every morning I use hot salt water for my face. Yes table salt is fine. It helps my pores a lot! But it does dry skin. If you don't want dry skin after, you have to wash your face with hot water again. Then splash it with cold. That's what I do and it works for me.


----------



## Andi (Jul 6, 2011)

hot water is a no go for your face as it can be drying, especially if you do that every day! Cold water can be problematic for some people (esp. if you have rosacea) as well, as it can lead to broken capillaries.


----------



## divadoll (Jul 9, 2011)

I have eczema and salt will irritate my skin to no end and I'll scratch myself raw.  Warm water, not hot and cool water not freezing.


----------



## Belle de Jour (Aug 30, 2011)

Please avoid salt water it will leech the moisture from your skin and hair.  You should wash your face with I believe it is siad to be "lukewarm" or tepid water, like *Divadoll *said not hot but not cold.  If I am using a mask or face scrub I like to use cold water to close my pores afterwards.


----------



## paulspnao (Aug 31, 2011)

I have eczema and salt will irritate my skin to no end and I'll scratch myself raw.  Warm water, not hot and cool water not freezing. Cold water can be problematic for some people as well, as it can lead to broken capillaries.


----------



## musingmuse (Aug 31, 2011)

I think it depends what kind of skin you have. And I believe it's sea salt that is proven helpful for acne.

I personally love salt water, it helped me clear my skin.


----------



## mandy26 (Sep 13, 2011)

I love sea water, but I'm not sure that salt water will have the same effect on my skin... What won't work anyway is hot water!! It's dangerous for the skin, specially the face!!


----------



## DreamWarrior (Sep 13, 2011)

Confusing thread.  So, salt water from the sea is good for acne but table salt water is bad?


----------



## sara145wilson (Sep 14, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Hatred* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Actually, every morning I use hot salt water for my face. Yes table salt is fine. It helps my pores a lot! But it does dry skin. If you don't want dry skin after, you have to wash your face with hot water again. Then splash it with cold. That's what I do and it works for me.



Good if it suits you but doing this daily may damage your skin so do twice in a week, but it can't suits me


----------



## yepitsSandy (Sep 15, 2011)

Sea salt dries my skin out so I like to mix it with raw honey for a scrub and it's worked wonders for my skin (I have sensitive/acne-prone/acne scarring/oily skin). I love how the honey moisturizes my skin and helps with my scarring and the sea salt has really kept my blemishes/pimples at bay. =]


----------



## davidgomes (Sep 21, 2011)

But dear there are products available in the market which helps in overcome pores problem..So why not trying those products for our skin..Well thanks for your post....


----------



## Becca Cosmetics (Sep 21, 2011)

Like the other ladies have said, it can be good for helping to clear up acne but that's about it.  If you have sensitive skin, I'll eat it up and dry it out.  I'd stay away and find a product to wash it.


----------



## Trish22 (Sep 22, 2011)

Sounds interesting.

I think I will try out what yepitsSandy suggested, warm saltwater with raw honey, and only for twice a week.  

I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## beautyproff (Sep 29, 2011)

I use a honey and sugar scrub on my skin! its abrasive so I only use it once a week!


----------



## mcarazee (Oct 3, 2011)

Just don't use it everyday. This is what u can do, boil water and pour it in a big bowl add the sea salt then place ur face over it with a towel over ur head. Do this maybe once or twice a week


----------



## larrybrown06 (Oct 5, 2011)

I think it depends what kind of skin you have.But in market many products are available that will help you to overcome pores problems.


----------



## Firefox7275 (Oct 6, 2011)

Using hot water will likely effect a partial reaction between the NaCl and H2O to form a weak alkaline solution of sodium hydroxide (baking soda!). This in turn can saponify any oils in the pores and neutralise the protective acid mantle. It's a pretty harsh way of cleansing the skin and will dehydrate it, many will find their skin produces more oil to compensate. Having said that it's not necessarily any worse than a commercial foaming cleanser, especially the acne or 'deep cleansing' ones.


----------



## Johnnie (Oct 7, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *mcarazee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Just don't use it everyday. This is what u can do, boil water and pour it in a big bowl add the sea salt then place ur face over it with a towel over ur head. Do this maybe once or twice a week


I do this and it helps maintain a great complexion. I have used the 'sea' salt and water toner before with the same results. I'm partial to the way the beach leaves my skin but considering I'm far from it, I just make my own at home.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 7, 2011)

There is a town north of where I live where the water - fresh water - is actually on the salty and soapy side due to the minerals in it. The mud is black and slimy. Stinks really bad but it's very good for the skin but it's NATURAL salt water (not sea salt though).

Mineral Milligrams/Liter

Sodium 5760

Bicarbonate 2480

Sulfate 2540

Carbonate 3840

Chloride 2290

Potassium 504

Organic nitrogen 0.9

Fluoride 7.2

Ortho-phosphate 6.3

Nitrate 0.7

Calcium 2.5

Magnesium 2.9

I wouldn't use table salt, which typically has iodine, as a facial wash.


----------



## liokeion (Dec 15, 2012)

i know this sounds weird, but i mash up toothpaste and table salt and a leeetle bit of water! i wash my face with hot water (hot enough for my skin to handle) to open up my pores and then cover up my face with the toothpaste and salt mash (not anywhere near the eye area though) keep it for like 5 minutes while scrubbing your face gently (salt is a really good scrub) and then wash it off with warm water, and then right after, wash your face with really cold water! now this will sting a bit! its like when you drink water right after you eat a mint! but this mae my skin REALLY soft! no dryness!! just really really soft! and it got rid of my blackheads immediately and my zits after some time! it works  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## suenotto (Dec 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *liokeion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i know this sounds weird, but i mash up toothpaste and table salt and a leeetle bit of water! i wash my face with hot water (hot enough for my skin to handle) to open up my pores and then cover up my face with the toothpaste and salt mash (not anywhere near the eye area though) keep it for like 5 minutes while scrubbing your face gently (salt is a really good scrub) and then wash it off with warm water, and then right after, wash your face with really cold water! now this will sting a bit! its like when you drink water right after you eat a mint! but this mae my skin REALLY soft! no dryness!! just really really soft! and it got rid of my blackheads immediately and my zits after some time! it works  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





> Originally Posted by *Hatred* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Actually, every morning I use hot salt water for my face. Yes table salt is fine. It helps my pores a lot! But it does dry skin. If you don't want dry skin after, you have to wash your face with hot water again. Then splash it with cold. That's what I do and it works for me.


 These posts are, at best, bad advice. (Trolls I suspect)


----------

